# This weeks upcoming weather...Cruel



## tomcat (Jan 26, 2013)

After a week up subzero nights I see some precipitation in the forecast but it sounds like as much of it will be rain with temps in the hitting 40.  Even in the most northern areas...Jay 44, Sugarloaf 41, etc.  Unfortunately as of now the meager snow we might get doesn't sound too impressive.  I know the loaf isn't doing to badly compared to most  but this is a let down after a promising December.  Hopefully Feb/March will improve.  This pattern can't stay forever.  At least the XC skiing has been good for the most part.  Looks like I'll being doing some more XC and snowshoe/hiking.  Glad I have other winter sports.


----------



## abc (Jan 26, 2013)

tomcat said:


> At least the XC skiing has been good for the most part. Looks like I'll being doing some more XC and snowshoe/hiking.


Talk about cruel

For us downstaters, there's no xc skiing! At least the mountains can make snow. No chance of that in xc centers. It's hiking or nothing.  



> Glad I have other winter sports


I have plenty of other activities to pass the time with (drinking bear etc). But those are not "winter" specific.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2013)

abc said:


> Talk about cruel
> 
> 
> I have plenty of other activities to pass the time with (drinking bear etc). But those are not "winter" specific.



How does bear taste lol.:beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2013)

So much for another "snowy" and "above average" winter for the northeast.  February and March better pound snow for that to happen.  Still certainly possible I suppose, the Mansfield snow stake is only 8" or 9" below average at this point.  

Still, I'd rather have an average snow winter from Dec to April than great conditions for a few weeks followed by many weeks of dull conditions and no woods......


----------



## abc (Jan 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How does bear taste lol.:beer:


Beer usually taste bette in the winter, when I'm not rushing about cycling and kayaking... :beer: 

(I'm an avid cyclist, winter is my "off season". So a short term lack of snow means I can actually relax, for a while that is, until I gets really bored, like a week or two from now. I'm pretty used to the January thaw and had planned accordingly, as long as the snow comes on cue in Feb...)



BenedictGomez said:


> many weeks of dull conditions and no woods......


I'm with you on the no woods == dull part.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 26, 2013)

For those of little faith, remember the Valentines day blizzard and what happened in the weeks and months that followed!!!! It can happen again!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 27, 2013)

As right now I have 4" at my stake in Lyndon. I was all the way up to 9" at one point. I'm still on the same tank of gas in the new snowblower I bought last year. This weeks weather will likely melt me all the way down to grass.
On the other hand, the Kingdom Trails are doing quite a bit of business with winter biking. Apparently the trails are in excellent condition.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2013)

Tomorrows storm should bring 4 ish inches to the hills. Better than nothing ...


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 27, 2013)

Supposed to go to Platty next Friday, may not even be worth it at $15 lift tickets, $40 gas for me to get there and back. I will have someone splitting that with me however. I sure hope more snow comes before the AZ Summit, fingers crossed.

You must need one big ass blender to drink a "bear", or a whole lot of cutting and chopping to fit one in a normal blender! :wink:


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2013)

So it's snowing here in the flatlands.  Cruel.  Very cruel.  Taunt me with the snow, then crush my spirit with water.  Then turn it all to ice.  Still going to Magic on Saturday , dammit.


----------



## abc (Jan 28, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> You must need one big ass blender to drink a "bear", or a whole lot of cutting and chopping to fit one in a normal blender! :wink:


Sorry, no bad ass blender. But only need an ittzy-bitzy keyboard from a phone (and an over-eager spell checker)! ;-)


----------



## Cheese (Jan 29, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Supposed to go to Platty next Friday, may not even be worth it at $15 lift tickets, $40 gas for me to get there and back. I will have someone splitting that with me however. I sure hope more snow comes before the AZ Summit, fingers crossed.



Don't forget your pants!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2013)

This next 24 hours could be an absolute calamity for the mountains.   



> *Pain!** Although the upcoming Thaw will be short lived, but very damaging.* * We’ve got a monster storm carving its way through the Great Lakes  tapping into a subtropical plume. Not good at all! *Meso-NAM is depicting * widespread 1-2 inch rain with localized 3 inch rain over the high  mountains. That’s going to open up creeks and water holes. Unlike the  last Thaw, we will NOT dodge the rain bullet* this time. * The returning cold air on Thursday will be coming in like a cannon shot. That will generate strong, damaging winds! * With the cold air pouring over the Great Lakes into the Adirondacks,  there will be a lake-effect snow response. NAM is showing the potential  for 6+ inches over the southwestern Adirondacks Thursday into Thursday  Night.  The lake effect snow will be inadequate consolation prize in light of  the heavy rain and damaging winds we’ll get with this storm. *The  existing snow pack in the heart of the Adirondacks won’t get completely  wiped out, but this one is going to hurt badly.*


----------

